# Sydney Sunday 20/1/08 Longy or fallback Balmoral



## Pauly (Jun 28, 2006)

Hi Guys planning to head out from Longy at about 5:30am Sunday however if the conditions don't look all that great will change to a Balmoral launch... will make thw call Sat arvo....
Who's in???


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Tossing up between Saturday and Sunday. Will definitely be there one of those days


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

I'll be there on Sunday providing the weather's OK. Hopefully the kings are still around.

Marty


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

cant do saturday but sundays a chance...


----------



## MattsAdventure (Nov 24, 2007)

I'll be there Sunday was gunna be saturday but got fireys now so Sunday it is!!

Matty


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Wind looks like it should have settled down by then and I am in.


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi Pauly,thanks for the kind sentiments on the other post.Me too for Sunday...be good to catch up with some of the Manly mob!
Regards,
johnny


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

I think i'm good for Sunday too. Hope the weather settles.

JT


----------



## Pauly (Jun 28, 2006)

Conditions looking ok light northerly breeze with s/se swell dropping off during the day.... we'll see how it looks in the morning.

I'll be stopping at Narrabeen Bait and Tackle on the way who would like squid??? (going to pick up $5 bags for anyone interested, post up here)


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Gatesy said:


> the pommie git


This should be worthwhile seeing on it's own!

It's going to be a good day..


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Neither day looking all that flash at the moment. Will try for a 5:30 launch tomorrow with a fallback to Roseville


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Plan to pick up Wiggs kayak from him on friday evening for the pommie git i have staying with me.

You didnt tell me he was a pommie git.
You will have to promise to wash off the smell before it is returned. lmao

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I might come down (ex pommie ) still a GIT !!!!!

Need to check the state of my water craft - will either have to do a bungle job on the cracks or pick up a new flush mount and fix !!!

Will confirm closer in...........

Woppie


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

wopfish said:


> Need to check the state of my water craft - will either have to do a bungle job on the cracks or pick up a new flush mount and fix !!!


Hi Woppie, maybe the heavier Kingfish tackle is finding the weakest link in your rod holders. Better upgrade to the Game Fish holders before you purchase the Tiagras!
I think it was as much fun watching you with the double hookup as catching the Kings.
Hope to be there on Sunday.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey Gary

Yeah its something I've been thinking about - maybe the stainless steel jobs - but I suppose at some stage somethings got to give - and a crappy plastic flushmount is better than the yak breaking!!!! God forbid - or the rod - worse still.

yes ive been told i was entertaining - I'd love to know what i was doing !!!! i thought i was a cool calm and collected dude - but probably more like an over excited sweaty swearing fishing nut!!!

Yeah I'm toying with coming but might have a surf on my new board !!!

Regards

Woppie


----------



## Davebeat (Aug 17, 2007)

I will be getting down there saturday morning - lets see what happens.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Just been down to LR, Bloody beuuudifull Maaaate! No Sandmonster, a little lumpy way out but all goood!

Picked up a bunch of squid, 05:15ish for a 05:30 launch, who's coming?


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

See you there Dan, save me some squid please.


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Can someone smarter than me please post the name of the road that leads to the golf course and the launch point (fisherman's beach I think it is called)? That would be much appreciated  as I note there is nothing in the wiki.

The weather is absolutely sh*thouse in Sydney at the moment. Seabreeze says 15 to 20 KPH for the wind which doesn't sound like overwhelming fun. It is also predicted to rain in a convincing fashion. I know I am sounding like a doomsayer and a nancyboy but is it really worth going out?

JT


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

bit of rain never hurt anyone... 

light to moderate north to north easterlies before wind picks up in the afternoon....


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

JT said:


> Can someone smarter than me please post the name of the road that leads to the golf course and the launch point (fisherman's beach I think it is called)? That would be much appreciated  as I note there is nothing in the wiki.


A libelous claim, and I insist you withdraw it forthwith: http://www.akff.net/wiki/index.php?titl ... _Long_Reef


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Damn!...I've been caught out! :?

Alright...so the last time I looked there was no information what so ever on Longy in the wiki. Clearly someone has updated the information very recently with the specific intent no doubt of positioning me to be sued, bankrupted and without sufficient means to ever kayak fish again. Not a particularly admirable position for someone to take. If in fact it was Peril, as it seems that it was, it would be particularly disappointing, as I have to date considered Dave to not only be a tall, handsome stallion of a man but also a man to be reckoned with.

So....it does from the feedback thus far seem that tomorrows conditions are not going to be as bad as I thought?

JT


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

kraley said:


> Peril said:
> 
> 
> > JT said:
> ...


Ken, prepare the papers. This cad's infamy knows no bounds. Fortunately, the edit history will show him to be naked and his claims baseless.

Hope you guys have better fortune than we did this morning


----------



## MattsAdventure (Nov 24, 2007)

I can't come now my transducer is setting gunna go get some whiting off the beach instead

Matty


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

steady on JT, you'll give yourself a hernia. 

i'm a bit with you on this one, i can't quite bring myself to get out in the rain now and put the yak on the roof, BLOODY RAIN  
as i have never been across the bridge before, how long would it take me to get from clovelly to longy ?


----------



## Davebeat (Aug 17, 2007)

Kerry about 45 min -

So there has been starters and drop outs - who is heading out?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Davebeat said:


> Kerry about 45 min -
> 
> So there has been starters and drop outs - who is heading out?
> 
> ...


thanks Dave,
i'll rig the rods but i will have to make the decision later.
If i came down later would it be easy to find you guys, will you be at the wall which i presume is around to the right.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Sorry Guys lazy bones here has failed to even take said Yak off roof and consider repairs !!!! looks like will give it a miss !!!!!! Maybe mid week ?

Good luck

Woppie


----------



## Davebeat (Aug 17, 2007)

Yeah Kerry it would be hard to find the guys that are out - the wall is at a guess 100 degrees from the coast line. About 2 ks from the ramp.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

ok, if i'm coming i'll make sure i'm there for 5.15

i just had a look at clovelly and it looks ok to launch to, so if i'm up but running late i'll stay local.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Mad if you don't keza.


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Count me in guys.

Is it easy to find the launch site once you get to the beach?

Cheers

Marty


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Oh come on JT snap out of it, for a minute there I thought the Pommie Git had joined up! It's going to be a beaut morning, and like the 80 yr old fella I spoke to down there this arvo as he climbed into his sons boat and head out for a nights fishing, "Aaaah what's happened to people these days?? 20 years ago there would be 40 boats down here on a worse day than this! They're all at home in front of their computers aaaaay sonny"


----------



## Pauly (Jun 28, 2006)

Ok guys, all good to go. Just finished packing. Will see you there at 5.
Pauly


----------



## Pauly (Jun 28, 2006)

Marty75 said:


> Count me in guys.
> 
> Is it easy to find the launch site once you get to the beach?
> 
> ...


yeah marty all good for tomorrow, the launch is easy in these conditions but will show you where to go in the morning!


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Unless it's very ugly, I think I'll give it a go. This is why I upgraded from the Sport afterall, and all those huge waves from the other kayakers down at Bobbin Head, wouldn't be much different from a 1-2 metre swell right? :shock:

"Darryl I'm shittin myself"


----------

